# Hi,new here have questions.



## pringle (Jan 27, 2011)

woops sorry didnt mean too offend anybody.


----------



## GEMcC5150 (Oct 24, 2010)

Please read the rule for this forum.

Forum Rules of Conduct

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Participation in the Pigeon-Talk forums implies agreement with the following:

1. Pigeon Talk forums offer support, empowerment, education and entertainment to pigeon enthusiasts in every aspect of this fancy. Since each user is responsible for their own posts, please use discretion when weighing the value of information found in these forums.

2. This is a pigeon advocate website. Topics relating to the advocacy of hunting, killing, eating, torturing or any cruel treatment of pigeons and/or any animal, will not be tolerated on this website. While we encourage an exchange of opinions in these forums, please note that there are specific 'Off Limit' topics that are PROHIBITED and any such posts will be be immediately removed without discussion. Off Limit topics include: 

Lethal means of control - Our discussions encourage 'humane habitat modifications'. We reject all discussions about 'lethal' means of control.

Lethal culling. We advocate only 'responsible culling' of unwanted pigeons or doves. 'Responsible culling' is defined as: Taking the responsibility for finding proper homes for your unwanted pigeons. Please do not try to give us your 'justifications' for 'lethal culling', we have heard it all. If you hold an opinion about your 'right' to 'lethal culling' of unwanted pigeons and/or any animal, please keep it to yourself.Please just go away.

Surgical Procedures. Invasive procedures on any animal should ONLY be performed by a licensed/qualified veterinary doctor. If you have an emergency situation please contact a professional for advice and treatment. There are many resources on Pigeon-Life that can help you locate professional care. Just because you may find a procedure posted on the WEB that doesn't mean it is valid or humane. 

Cruelty or torture of any animals. 
3. We require civil and ethical conduct on all forums. Personal attacks on other members, or Pigeon-Life.net itself, will not be tolerated. If asked, you will yield to the requests of the forum moderators and administrators.

Thank you for your cooperation,
Carl Gulledge (bigbird)


----------



## Quazar (Jul 27, 2010)

pringle said:


> Hey,Im currently making a loft which is about 5x5 not including the outdoor rabbit cage that I am attaching to it.I plan on raising about 3 or 4 pairs in it.*First would raising rollers or homers for meat be ok?I plan on keeping the parent stock but I really don't need a huge amount of pigeons so butchering them is the best option*.I dont want to get kings or runts becouse when I was in poland visiting my grandfather I loved watching all the pigeons flying around in the sky.So if it is,while there raising babies and I open the door to let them fly will only one parent fly while the other is on the baby?And another question,can I keep both rollers and homers in the same loft?Im only going to be free flying them not making them fly distances.Thanks!


FIRSTLY - Butchering them is certainly not the best option, and not something anyone on this board would even consider discussing.
If you arent going to keep the young, why breed ?
Secondly, If you're buying homers, you certainly wont be able to let them free fly. They will most likely return to where they originally came from.
If however you let them breed, then let their young fly, the young will return.


----------



## pringle (Jan 27, 2011)

Well sorry about that I should have read the rules,im getting young homers and once you let them breed a couple of times they usually will learn that thats there new home.Please don't think im cruel or heartless for raising animals for food.I do this with chickens and quail too.Its a whole lot better then eating animals that lead terrible lives in cages and what not.I think of it as a way of fresh meat and another step to self-sufficency.Now please will someone lock the thread before I get any other comments.


----------

